# overclocking iMacs...



## Alex (Jan 29, 2001)

Hey guys-
    I bought a new indigo iMac DV 400. I saw some place detailed instructions on overclocking your iMac. Has anyone done it? I just am in the mood for some speed, I just got a large amount of memory =) and I was thinking how much faster can I make it? I am not interested in making it a G4 so dont suggest that! 
    What do you guys think? Should I leave this machine alone? Or should I dig in?!


----------



## iRock (Feb 2, 2001)

well, it requires swapping resistors...so unless you have some real sodering experience i wouldn't suggest it.  resistors are pretty easy to do, its not like your playing with an fpga but still...Its a brand spanking new system too, it would just kinda suck if you screwed it up.  I've got an imac dv se running at 400, and i was thinking recently about overclocking it.  After a little thought i decided against it.  I figure I'll wait until i wanting a new computer, then it will postpone my urge to buy a little longer and if it all goes to hell i won't be too pissed


----------



## mcreiss (Mar 1, 2001)

Concernig iMac rev A/B, we have a good drawing
from Japan and available on Internet.
But the question is always around the 
difficulties to handle this very small resistors.

In all overclocking cases only two have to be
removed and replaced in a close location.

Are special tools needed?

Note:
I just have installed imac harddisk drive outside
with a flat IDE connector used in PC
large tower. This allows IDE Mobile Rack interface.
Very convenient when testing MacOS X BETA
and X-Window /Linux new-compiled applications.
  MC


----------

